

Ask HN: How do HN comments get negative point values? - eob

I've been on HN for a while now, but I still can't figure out how comments get negative scores. Only upvotes are supported, so what contributes negatively to a comment's score?
======
dood
From the FAQ:

    
    
        Why don't I see down arrows? 
    
        There are no down arrows on submissions. 
        They only appear on comments after users reach a certain karma threshold.

~~~
kgermino
Maybe this will be clearer. Downvotes are supported, but only people with a
certain karma (I believe its 200 now) are able to downvote to help prevent
flamewars and other problems.

